# JC Higgins project turned into two



## EastsideSchwinn (Jan 13, 2021)

What started as me trying to sell a Ladies Colorflow I didn't want, turned into me keeping it and picking up another. What gives?!






Picked up a frame and tank from a fellow Caber and swapped..









Since I plan on completely restoring them with minor mods.. everything shown is just a rough mock up.. so please excuse the sloppy rattle can paint jobs.. 

Picked up the chainguard at the LB Swap, and sprocket from a fellow Caber through the Wanted section.





and while searching for the few parts I needed to complete the sex change, I managed to find this beauty.





since I had most of the parts this one was missing, I purchased it and got to work.





Found a rack for the Lady Higgins and a nice Troxel seat for the boy Higgins..





And this is where I am so far.. I am missing a few odds and ends but they're both almost complete.









I'll keep updating as I get along, thanks for looking.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 14, 2021)

Killer work!  
Ive got a 30's "curved truss" ladies bike that's complete but has a bent frame that I have been seriously considering swapping over to a boys frame at some point.  Might have just motivated me...haha


----------



## EastsideSchwinn (Jan 16, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Killer work!
> Ive got a 30's "curved truss" ladies bike that's complete but has a bent frame that I have been seriously considering swapping over to a boys frame at some point.  Might have just motivated me...haha



Thank you! I'm a front wheel, fender brace, and a few gems short of complete, then comes the tedious work..lol.. as for the swap.. Do it! Haha!


----------



## EastsideSchwinn (Jan 31, 2021)

Thanks to @tech549 for a few parts I was missing, they're both much closer to being complete.




I really like the look of the Original curved bars that you typically see on the Step through version, my only problem is they're a bit narrow. I found a wider and longer set of Dyno beach bars that have a close profile and cut them down a bit.




Since I was replacing the front wheel of the Step through, I figured it'd be the perfect time to swap tires on both bikes. 

I found these Columbia Superb tires on Ebay, I think they look really close to the original Sears All State tires so I bought two sets.





As of now I'm still missing Pedals, a chain, a rear fender brace, and the pesky Bat wing headlights for them to be complete.

I'll be tearing them down soon so I could send all the chrome to get redone.. and start with the body work.


----------

